# Tree rats



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

What kind of gun would you recomend for getting some tree rats? 
i have a 22 and a 12 and a 20 and a 410 butt im not sure wich to use?


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

While the leaves are on like this I prefer the 20. I switch to the 22 when the leaves have fallen. Good luck with whichever one you choose!

Gene


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Anything works  just have fun!!


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

what kind of 22 you got just out of curiosity?


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

the best of both worlds: savage over and under 22lr on top 20 gauge on bottom . it has been my favorite for 25 years.

all thumbs


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

i keep seeing thoes kind of combos they look silly


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i like to use my 12 ga. i never have a problem with it.. iv taken my 20 before without prolems... i have had problems with taking my 410.. it just cant reach up in them big tree's...... never used a 22 to hunt in the woods.. my dad allways told me not to.. didnt want someone to get killed...


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

With alot of leaves on the trees right now, and some of those oaks & hickories can be not exactly short, i do not hunt with anything less than a 12 gauge right now. Once maybe mid-october rolls around, some leaves fall and the squirrels are starting to come down a little more, i go to my 20 gauge. But then again, i hunt up here where we have mostly fox squirrels, which are bigger than the grays.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd definitely use a 12 gauge, especially this time of the year when the leaves are thick and you have to just shoot at commotion in the trees instead of having a clear shot like you would in late fall/winter. Using a 12 gauge also betters your chances on not having to gut the squirrels before you eat them either.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I strickly use a 22 and take headshots. Don't ever have to chase a wounded squirrel or worry about chomping down on shot. Clean kill or clean miss. I enjoy the challenge of working for an open shot no matter how long it takes.
Most of the time I win but there are times the squirrel will win also. 

In my opinion, shooting at motion in the tree is really a sportsmanlike way of wounding game. Proud to say I never got to the point of killing game being that important.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah Shortdrift, you're right...shooting at unidentified targets is how accidents happen.... I should clarify....... that I don't condone shooting at a target you can't see even if it is a tree rat at the top of some old hickory. But its just a common fact that this time a year, its next to impossible to have 100% fur in your sights when you pull the trigger. Just be 100% sure that you can see atleast part of the squirrel and know what direction he is facing before you pull the trigger and fill him full of #4.


----------



## noboatdave (May 5, 2004)

You will see a lot more of that squirrel through a rifle scope and spend a lot less time chewing on shot.
Don't be in such a hurry to shoot. When that squirrel finds the nut he wants he will stop bouncing around long enough to eat it. This is when you need to be in position, taking rest with your rifle against a tree watching the cuttings fall. If you can't see his head, slip over to the next tree, or the next, until you can get a clean head shot. Use the foilage to your advantage. You can move around a lot this early in the season and not get busted. 

Squirrel hunting with a .22 is a hunters best training ground. It teaches patience, shot safety, and good marksmanship.


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

i really cant or i would use a 22 the land i hunt is right by East fork state park too risky


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

I use a 12 ga early .22 late but alot of times I use my .22 early and my 12 ga late. I love to use both! My .22 is a custom Ruger and my 12 ga is a Wingmaster 870TB. Late season its nice to have the 12 because if you kick up a Beet you have a chance to get it. My beet gun is a double with a mod and full choke so if old tree rat swings by I have a chance again.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

410 gauge bolt action early for me and move to the Ruger .22 with 3X9 Tasco scoe when the leaves fall off.


----------

